# Widget Annuaire 2.01b !!!!



## naelis (2 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour les amis!

Voilà, je trouve tellement dommage que ce widget ne fonctionne plus que je relance le sujet et demande aux bidouilleurs de tous poils de se pencher sur le problème.

En effet, je suis sûr qu'il ne manque pas grand chose pour que celui-ci fonctionne!! Chez moi la recherche se fait mais les résultats ne s'affiche pas!! C'est-à-dire qu'il trouve les restos à paris par exemple (il indique qu'il en trouve 100 par exemple) mais aucune adresse de resto ne s'affiche. Est-ce un problème avec javascript? Comment régler cela?

Voici les infos sur toutes les versions connues:
cliquez ici

Evidemment si ce widget fonctionne chez quelqu'un, qu'il se fasse connaître!!!

Merci!


----------



## naelis (17 Juillet 2007)

petite réactualisation?


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2007)

naelis a dit:


> petite réactualisation?


j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me chez moi mais je ne me sers pas de ce widget


----------



## Zeusviper (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut!

widget legerement modifié ici :  http://zeusviper.info/Annuaire.wdgt.zip
ce n'est pas parfait mais ca donne le résultat escompté.

un widget officiel est censé être développé par FT : http://www.118712.fr/extras/telechargements
un pti mail les remotivera peut être



pour ceux que ça intéresse, pages jaunes a changé la structure de sa page de résultat (ça reste une page totalement merdique et anti standard au possible). mais bon bref, les résultats étant récupérées via des comparaisons de chaînes ce n'était plus valide.

annuaire.php : 
ligne 112 : 
<td class=txtinscr>
devient
<td align="left" class=txtinscr >

ligne 113 : 
/nowrap>[\n\w\W]*<b>
devient
/nowrap align=right>[\n\w\W]*<b>


ligne 128 : 
widget.openURL('http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/".trim(
devient
widget.openURL('".trim(


et voili!

il y aussi du bug au niveau map/photo, les résultas renvoyés dans les variables tableaux sont foireuse mais bon pas vraiment motivé à aller plus loin pour faire ça bien!  :rose:  (avis aux amateurs tout se passe dans le php, de la simple recherche de chaines)

A++


EDIT : pour :modo: 97 Ko max pour un zip c quand meme sacrément limite....


----------



## naelis (24 Juillet 2007)

merci!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2007)

naelis a dit:


> merci!!


Idem.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Juillet 2007)

Woaw, en news sur MacG !

Sinon dans les r&#233;actions &#224; la news quelqu'un ne peut pas installer le widget parce que son mac lui dit qu'une version plus r&#233;cente est d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sente sur son mac.


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Juillet 2007)

oups, y a eu un peu d'emballement l&#224;.

je ne suis en aucun cas l'auteur du widget hein!
moi j'ai juste ouvert et corrig&#233;.

Ce petit mot juste pour que l'auteur (s'il existe encore quelque part) ne se sente pas vol&#233;!


----------



## tib51 (25 Juillet 2007)

je viens de tester ce widget. C'est très bien, mais ce n'est pas un annuaire! Pourquoi est il limité aux pages jaunes (qui sont, dans mon cas et dans celui de mon enourage) largement moins utiles que les pages blanches?

L'auteur du widget envisage t-il d'ajouter un mode "pages blanches"?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> oups, y a eu un peu d'emballement là.
> 
> je ne suis en aucun cas l'auteur du widget hein!
> moi j'ai juste ouvert et corrigé.
> ...


Merci de l'avoir fait.  



tib51 a dit:


> je viens de tester ce widget. C'est très bien, mais ce n'est pas un annuaire! Pourquoi est il limité aux pages jaunes (qui sont, dans mon cas et dans celui de mon enourage) largement moins utiles que les pages blanches?
> 
> L'auteur du widget envisage t-il d'ajouter un mode "pages blanches"?


Effectivement, si on pouvait aussi consulter les Pages Blanches, ce serait pas mal.


----------

